# Any Step by Step Tutorial for Axworthy Ghost



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Here is a link to the Monster List. You will find several links for how-to's on the Axworthy Ghost.

http://www.halloweenmonsterlist.info/


----------



## bayork (Oct 27, 2003)

If you still run into items you can't work through, there are BUNCHES of forum members that have built Axworthy systems, so feel free also to ask questions....someone should be able to answer anything you come up against.

I particularly like the design that David Llewellyn of RavenManor has outlined on his website. My current version is very similar to his in many respects. I found the drive mechanism to be extremely stable this year...a huge improvement on my previous one.

Raven Manor Axworthy Page


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

other good site is http://Davisgraveyard.com


----------



## spookineer (Sep 25, 2005)

I did one with a little different twist on it.
http://spookineering.250free.com/axworthy.html


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

some Axworthy ghosts are called FCG=Flying Crank Ghost
http://www.davisgraveyard.com/crankghost.htm


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

Blinky The House Elf said:


> some Axworthy ghosts are called FCG=Flying Crank Ghost
> http://www.davisgraveyard.com/crankghost.htm


Actually, Axworthy ghosts are very different from FCGs. Axworthy's fly on a line between pullies and fly horizontally across the yard. FCG's float up and down vertically on a crank mechanism.


----------



## plistumi (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks! This gives me a good headstart.


----------



## bayork (Oct 27, 2003)

spookineer said:


> I did one with a little different twist on it.
> http://spookineering.250free.com/axworthy.html


Nice variation! My one thought would be that the chain would rattle....is it very loud? 

plistomi - The thing that has given me the most trouble with all of my AFG designs is keeping the ghosts running smoothly through the corners without causing the line to fall off. Once you get the drive mechanism built, THAT seems to be the other tricky part you will want to be prepared for.....


----------



## spookineer (Sep 25, 2005)

bayork said:


> Nice variation! My one thought would be that the chain would rattle....is it very loud?


Actually, because of the nylon sprockets and low RPMs, it runs extremely quiet. Because it was to be used inside, it had to be.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

ok I'm sorry my bad don't mean to confuse anyone 
yes the monster list is a good place to start. Pick a project and have fun..


----------



## bayork (Oct 27, 2003)

NowThisIsScary said:


> My drive system is very similar to spookineer's only I used nylon pulleys and a sweeper
> belt. Also nice and quiet.
> 
> Tips:
> ...


I did all of what NowThisIs Scary suggested, including using Spiderwire for the line, and adding guide pulleys...it's still a really touchy part of this prop. It's best to be prepared to get frustrated for a while until you get this part of the design "dialed in"...

(this year, my ghostie got pared down to just a wig-head covered with fabric....and it still pulled the line off every 1/2 hour or so)


----------



## spookineer (Sep 25, 2005)

If you have a long run that goes through several pulleys, another thing you might try is additional tensioners along the way. When the line changes direction several times, a single tensioner sometimes isn't enough. A friend built one a few years back that had a run of 90' between pulleys without any tensioners and worked just fine, but it only had the drive pulley and one turn around pulley. He used 200# test monofiliment and stretched living the bejezus out of it.


----------



## scareisburg (Nov 3, 2004)

I used a laser level to align my pulleys. Guess you could use a laser pointer too. I like spooks design as the drive and ghost lines don't use the same surface like other designs, I double stacked two plastic scooter wheels to acheive the same effect, top wheel for the drive belt, bottom wheel for the ghost line. The only problem I had was I used the window screen keeper and the knot would make the line come off the drive pulley..


----------



## bayork (Oct 27, 2003)

I'm sure it's probably that I didn't have enough tension on the line....

but the spiderwire I was using kept un-knotting when I tried to increase the tension on the line from what I already had it at. 

Anyone have a recommendation on a knot to use that won't come undone under high tension?


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Would a ceiling fan motor work for this?


----------



## sheepies666 (Sep 22, 2003)

I was wondering about a ceiling fan motor too. Also, if one is lacking trees, what's the best way to create the tall poles that you need? I'm not sure that I can attach anything directly to the house and while I do have two hydro poles (one at the back, one at the front of my yard), the town generally frowns on anyone using them for anything.


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

You might get some 4 x 4 posts. I've seen a number of folks using those.


----------



## scareisburg (Nov 3, 2004)

I used 1" rigid conduit or you could use galv pipe. Take a 12 or 18" piece and thread a coupling to one end. place it in the ground and secure it in cement leaving the coupling exposed. Once its set thread a 10" section of rigid conduit into the coupling, paint it flat black and attach you idler wheel to it . Remove when finished and insert a plug in the coupling and its ready for next year!


----------

